# What hook to use for White Trout?



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

What happened first time I went to 3MB was I was using a no4 size jig with gulp to catch a white trout and instead hooked a 40 in Bull on my 3000 inshore set up. If you are trying to use one rig to catch white trout with is there a hook that a Bull Red is not going to hook up with. I have a stronger rod and reel I would rather use on the Bull Reds. I have a paddle boat and can't do a whole lot while fighting a fish to keep them away from bridge with that inshore rod. Thanks and my 16 yo son and I plan to go tomorrow night if anyone wants to go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a #6 Kahle for whites and specks


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*tomorrow*

Pt, I'm picking up my kayak Thursday. Never been in one so Thursday morning I will be testing out my outback but I would love to meet up with you guys in a couple weeks and go out with y'all. :thumbup: Donnie


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

No real way around the bulls I catch them sheepshead fishing with a #1 gorilla light hook and fiddler crab. If there hungry there gonna eat. Good luck!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Just hold on for the ride.


----------

